# Where are the synced camera roll photos saved?



## havenonick (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi there!

I use the auto-import function of lightroom mobile to sync my camera roll to Lightroom. As I read lightroom syncs the original JPG files to the cloud. Where do they go from here? Is there any possibility to tell lightroom desktop to save them in a certain folder on my computer? Otherwise I will still have to save them manually to back them up. Any hint is welcome.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 8, 2015)

First they go to the cloud as copies of the originals (ie the files remain in camera roll). Then they are synced down to your synced catalogue and into a folder on your hard drive. As I am away from my PC, I can't check exactly which folder that is, but you have no control over its location and (last time I looked) it wasn't where I wanted. So what I recommend (and do) is that when these photos appear in that folder, just move them into your main folder structure where you can then handle them like any other files.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 8, 2015)

A Folder is created alongside the folder that contains your sync'd catalog.  The folder will be named "Mobile Downloads.lrdata" and it will contain a uniquely named folder which is the location for your camera roll images.  there will be one uniquely named folder per mobile device.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi John,

I am curious about what happens after you move these photos out of the default location.  What happens if you make any further edits in LR or on your phone are these synchronized after you move them into your catalog? 

-louie


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 8, 2015)

Nothing unusual, Louie, it syncs any further edits wherever they are made. Once the original has been synced down to your catalogue, it's like any other photo that is being synced, and moving it from the default location makes no difference. After all, LrM syncs collections, not folders.

Exactly the same applies to Lightroom Web where you can drag and drop files into the browser window. They are uploaded to the cloud, then appear in a special folder in your synced catalogue.

John


----------



## Photocatseyes (Jan 13, 2016)

Does that mean that you always have to swap between catalogues? I am  highly confused with the changes they put in for the latest versions. I  was always very confident about what lived where, but now I am not sure  anymore... If I interprete your saying correctly it does mean that you  have two irdata files... And LR can only have one catalogue open at the  time. How to connect those two without having to do all the back and  forthing? Or am I missing an obvious point?

This was supposed to be a question for the person who mentioned the from Mobile.Ir.data, the ir that is placed next to the normal catalogue or ir file in the LR folder, Clee01


----------

